# Palm coast July 22-29



## redneckhunter31510 (Jul 10, 2017)

I will be down threw the 22-29 and will be doing a lot of surf fishing. Never fished that far south and was looking for some tips.

Thanks!


----------



## zacherwalker (Jul 11, 2017)

Was just down there for a couple days for the 4th. First time in St Augustine / Palm Coast area. It was cool to see how receptive fishing is to people on the east coast (were usually in the Gulf) busy beach or not you can fish all day and no one really cares. We never had a busy beach though but we saw people fishing all day on the 4th crowded beach and no one cared.

Just fish it the same as you do anywhere and you'll be likely to nab something. Good news because the water depths and temp you don't need to get it out as far and can still have good success.

We had couple setups when surf fishing:
2 pomp rigs one with frozen cut mullet, one with live shrimp
1 shark Rig with coated wire leader used caught whiting or I brought some frozen bonita 

Caught the most fish on the rigs with cut mullet including a small hammerhead 

Hope this helps


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks! 

I planned on just winging it like it do in Brunswick. I figured I would catch something sooner or later.


----------

